# 20mm Bracelet



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

*20mm Bracelet*


View Advert


Looking for a 20mm and a 22mm bracelet with straight end links. Ideally in a pressed metal vintage style than something modern and bling.




*Advertiser*

hughlle



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£15.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

